# The lucky 7 bubble thread of 2007~ This is our year ~ Part 1



## Martha Moo

Our new home for 2007!!

This will be our year!!

      

      

Love to all
Emxx​


----------



## Dolphin01

Double 77's to start 2007 off for you Em! (you were on an 8 )

Love Ruth, Lee & Aweeze
XXX


----------



## *looby*

we were all on 8's    
All sorted   

can someone do mine please   

xxx


----------



## Tracylou

sorted yours Debs hun  

tracy
xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS
can someone please sort me out as I am on an 8   and its a very important time for me at the moment (stimms) and could do with a little bit more luck. 
thanks lovely ladies XX
MrsHope42007 XX


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Morning girls.  

We are back to the clinic tomorrow after 6 months time out so could do with lots and lots of luck!

T xx


----------



## *kateag*

Happy New Year girls!!!!

Lets hope this is DEF our year!


----------



## MissSunshine

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oops, sorry to shout, for those of you who have got a pain in their head    

This is going to be our year ladies, I just know it!!

By the way Em, loving to new name, it's very fitting.

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi girlies, just popped in for a "7" check, and you are all doing fine 

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Evening One and All

 Tracy you were on an '8' ~ sorted you out hun. 

Linda xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just came to check on everyones bubbles, you are all on 7's can someone sortmine out please?  I'll pop along now and see if I can end you all on 77 

Happy new year!

x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ok have been through and everyone who has posted on our new look thread is now ending on double 7's 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

nicky

put u on a double 7!



Emxx


----------



## caz nox

I don't understand these one?? Can someone explain what it means? 

Thanks


----------



## sallyanne1

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES   

Well lets hope 2007 is lucky for us all. Me and dh have been together 7 years in april (married for 3) so thats two 7's i got this year lol.

Hope everyone enjoyed new years eve. No mor drinking for me. Got my first IVF appointment in 13 days and cant wait    

Good luck for 2007 everyone 

Luv sally x x


----------



## birdiew

Hi Girls

Can I join the 2007 lucky 7's?

I'm d/regging at the moment and feeling a bit rubbish and not very positive so need a bit of a boost.

Fingers crossed this will work

Sarah x


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls happy new year to u all xx

Well its 2007 which ends in a 7 so thinking this is our lucky year!

U are all on a 7 except little old me!

Kate xx​


----------



## MissSunshine

Kate 

You were on an 8 honey, so I've sorted you out!! 

Everyone else was fine.

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Rhonda have upped you to 2007, hope thats a lucky omen for you hun! Have blown everyone on this thread bubbles. xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just came to check but your all already on a 7  Will pop back and check again 

x x x


----------



## *looby*

Nicky - you were on a 3 

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi ladies - just checking and everyone is 7'd up!!!!

Caz  - 7 is our lucky number so we always try and make sure each other's bubbles end on a 7, a 77 or even a 777 if we are extra lucky!! You are welcome to join

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## aweeze

I need help pleaaasssssseeeeee


----------



## Dolphin01

there you go Lou...


----------



## Kamac80

Just popping in! U are all on a 7! Thanks Rhonda for sorting me out  

Kate xx


----------



## aweeze

Thank you Ruth...... but I'm on an 8 again


----------



## AliR

All sorted aweeze!!!


----------



## aweeze

Fanks hunny


----------



## MissSunshine

WOW Kate   

Thank-you sooooooooooooooooooooo much!!

Big hugs to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## MissTC

Kate (Kamac) aaaaggghh you were on an 8!!  Sorted now though honey xxx


----------



## *looby*

All on 7's 

Have a good day   

xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Just checkin the 7s

Everybody is looking good  

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em for my bubbles!

kateag u were on an 8 so sorted u!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh ta Kate. xxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

hello ladies,
Is it possible someone can bump me up to a seven as I am on a 10 grrrrrrr, I have a scan today to see how big my follies are so     
thanks girlies XX


----------



## radnorgirl

Mrs Hope

Sorted. I think you need at least 2 sevens if you are going for a scan!!

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Everyone  

Love the new thread name  

Bubbles all around    

Larkles
xx


----------



## caz nox

Okay - I am trying to understand...

What am i on? 

Am I being really thick?


----------



## Guest

has the nasty person who messes up the bubbles gone? 
ive not been posting on this thread cos i dint want to lose my special bubbles  

everyone seems to be in order  just waiting for neighbours to start so i'll blow a few why i wait  

love maz xxx


----------



## Guest

OMG within what? 20 seconds of posting someones put me on an 8  i wasnt when i posted the last post

------------------------------------------------------------------------​
just put a few of you on 77


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

77 for you now Maz 

x x x


----------



## *kateag*

Caz, you are on 287 hun, just upped you but the computer went too fast and went passed the 277 sorry!


----------



## MissTC

Caz - your bubble count is on the left hand side of your posts honey, underneath your stars

Everyone seems all 7'd up xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just been checking thru 

Been off line since the 1st

Everyones on a 7, 

tracylou u were on a 0 so bumped u up to a 7  

Love to u all

Emxx


----------



## *Scooby*

ahh ~ can someone sort me out please please please ?      

xx


----------



## MissTC

Put you on a 777 for extra luck Linda sweetheart xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Ah thanks honey.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Em you were on a 9 but I've sorted it out 

x x x


----------



## radnorgirl

Quick role call

All present and correct - ending in 7s all round       

Helen
xx


----------



## aweeze

Doubles all round from me! 

Can I ask a favour? Can you keep me on doubles if at all posibble as I have a big week next week with EC on Monday and hopefully ET Thurs! I need as much luck as possible!!!! 

Ta muchly  

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Lou 

my sweet 

no need to ask sweetheart

I will IM u later 

Sending u lots of        

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Just checking in and all on a 7!

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Tracy

Put you on a 777 too because you desrve it for being so lovely!


love

Helen
xx


----------



## MissTC

Aw Helen, thank you hunnie    Right back at ya!  777 for you!!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## *looby*

All 7's present and correct 

xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

All on 7's. Goody good. 
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Lou (Aweeze) Triple 7's for you for tomorrow Hunny, Loads of luck  

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

I was trying to get lou on a 777

someone was helping so i stopped and just checked and its gone over to an 8


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ahh It was you Em! I noticed some one was helping but stopped when Igot into the 700's so went really slow and just added them 1 at a time at the end, Aww Lou your 777 has gone 

x x x


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, just checking on you all.

i always thought 7 was my lucky number but god was i wrong  

so far 2007 has bought me major heartache but to top it off the gene that i carry that is damaged and makes me a carrier of cystic fibrosis is chromosome number...................


.........................7

thats right, my dodgy gene thats wrecking my life at the min is number bloody 7!

this is gonna sound crazy but 2007/lucky number 7/dodgy gene 7
aint things that come in threes lucky? hope so  

speak to you all soon, love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Aw thank you Em & Nicky for trying    At least I've tipped over into 5 figures now   

Lou
X


----------



## Kamac80

lou u were on 0 so sorted u!

Kate xx


----------



## larkles

Big bubble burst just happened   
     
Larkles
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Lou bumped u back up to a 77

Nicky1 ur now on a 777

kateag back to a 77

looby back to a 77

Miss TC back to a 77

Will look by later

Em


----------



## aweeze

Thank you lovely peeps for keeping me on the 77's - it worked! I got 14 eggs again (that would be 7 for me and 7 for my recipient!!) - now we need to keep the 77's for the call in the morning! 

Lou
XX


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Well done Lou that's fantastic! Lucky 7 for you and your recipient,   

All the very best, Maria xx


----------



## MissTC

Whoever is helping me blow Lou up to 777 can you stop soon so we dont go over?
Cheers
x


----------



## MissTC

Yay done it!  Not sure if someone was helping me there or whether my PC was going faster than normal, but there you go Lou 777 for extra luck!

Love
Tracy
x

PS  everyone else all on 7's
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Lou thats brilliant news hun! What a good start 7 each!!! I was going to blow you some bubbles but I wont touch I promise!!

Good luck tomorrow. 
xxx


----------



## aweeze

Oh you are just too good to me Tracy - and if there was someone else helping - thank you too!  

Kate  

Lou
XX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Em, Have just bumped you up to 77 aswel, Everyone else looks OK 

x x x


----------



## radnorgirl

Kate

Bumpbe you up to a 777

Helen
x


----------



## *kateag*

oooh thanks hun. Have bumped you up to a 77. xx


----------



## Kamac80

lou that is great news about the egg collection!

Hope all u ladies are well?

All on 7's!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest

everyones on 77 or 777


----------



## Kamac80

Maz im sorry to hear your news as well.

Kate xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Maz i've bumped you up to 77 for extra luck!

Maria xx


----------



## Guest

thanks maria, blew yours up to 77 too, yo were on 78


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

Hi girls,
Feel terrible coming and asking for this but I have EC tomorrow and some nasty person has put me on an eight....can someone please please sort this for me.
Many thanks 
Mrs H XX


----------



## *kateag*

Mrs H upped you 777, good luck hun! 
xxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

wowser ......Thank you so much!
mrsH XX


----------



## larkles

Mrshope2007

Bubble count now up to 3007 best of luck for your ec tomorrow 

Larkles
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

MrsH Have ended you on 77 

Thanks for the 777's yesterday, (even though they have now changed  ) Af arrived at last today so I'm all set for starting again 
Should be DR 30th Jan 

x x x


----------



## aweeze

Fab news Nicky! 

My 777 is working so far  

Everyone is looking lovely on 77's or 777's  

Lou
XX


----------



## radnorgirl

Mrshope2007

You now have a 777!

Good luck hun        

Helen
x


----------



## Guest

helen, bumped you up to 77   

your pic is scary    

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Thanks Maz. You're a star.

Helen
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

777 for you too Maz!

And my piccies is not scary - I am beautiful
H
x


----------



## Guest

helen     

im sure you are very beautiful, but the picture is enough to send even the straightest man gay


----------



## Kamac80

Just sticking my head in and all on 7's which is great!

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Maz

What are you saying hun?   I have come to accept and love my facial hair!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hmmmm a definite contender for the Miss World Competition this year!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

Just been in to check and the 7's are all looking good

I have a request tho........

I really need some good luck vibes for monday so could i  have a 777 for then please

Many thanks

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

There ya go Em    *thud*



Now nobody blow any at Em until Tuesday or i'll have to do it all again


----------



## Martha Moo

aaaw

thanks aweeze u sweetie

the all important appt is monday at 5pm heres hopin that the 777 does the trick!

everyone is ok on their 7's atm  

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

You are very welcome Em - have a good weekend - don't overdo it though and fingers crossed that it all goes Ok at your appointment on Monday  

Lou
XXX


----------



## Kamac80

Just checking in and all looking good xx

Kate xx


----------



## aweeze

My bubbles worked!   I got 2 beautiful 8 cell embies on board and there may even be one for the freezer - i'll find out tomorrow! 

Thank you peeps!  

Lou
XXX


----------



## MissTC

Wow Lou that's fantastic news!  8 cells!  What day transfer was it?  Was it a 3 day one?  

Here starts the dreaded 2ww!!                               

 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Lou, Thats fab news Hunny! Congrats and good luck for your 2ww 

x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Whooooo well done lou.   Keep ya feet up now and rest lol

I gotta keep my 7's coz its my first appointment on Monday morning for IVF/ES cant wait. 
Luv sally x x


----------



## larkles

Aweeze

Congratulations on the fantastic embies-Bubbles updated

 for the 2ww    

Larkles
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Helllllllp, I'm on an 88 can someone sort out my 7's, I'm waiting on a phonecall from the clinic, My last match doesn't want to go until next month so I'm waiting to find out if they have us another match for this cycle or not  

x x x


----------



## Kamac80

lou that is great news!  

My 7's must be working as well as had a letter from the JR in Oxford wanting some info on me and hubby ready for a conselltation for IVF!

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Lou 

Brilliant news hun        

Can someone put me back on a 7 please?

Helen
x


----------



## aweeze

Aw - thank you all for your lovely messages - my 777 was lucky so far - I've lost it now though! 

I know it's a cheek asking again but if you guys could even pop me back on to a 77 I would be very grateful! 

I think I'll need all the luck I can get for this 2ww - not only have I had to work through the whle EC and ET experience, but I have a personal situation that is stressing me to the max. 

All the luck that I can get, I will gladly take at the moment!!!! 

Thank you lovelies  

Lou
XX

PS - will pop back in a little while and bump bubbles up to doubles minimum for you all


----------



## radnorgirl

Lou

I am totally out of breath now    

love

Helen
xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls

Nicky you were on a 4   have popped you back up to a 77 honey

Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## aweeze

Helen - thank you sooooo much  

I have blown everyone to 77's now - except you Nicky as someone else seems to be working on you at the mo!!!!! 

Lou
X


----------



## aweeze

Nicky - I don't know who's blowing your bubbles or what number they are trying to get you to but they are still going


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

It was someone trying to cheer me up bless them  They have done a good job too 

x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicky u was on 1  
sorted ya


----------



## sallyanne1

hummm i thought i would put you on 77 nicky clicked it once and it jumped up about 500   so im leaving them coz someone else is blowing them too   dont wanna over bubble ya


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

aweeze said:


> Nicky - I don't know who's blowing your bubbles or what number they are trying to get you to but they are still going


its my dh hun! he is on a misson i think! either thsat or after having RSI!!!!


----------



## aweeze

Nicky - I thought they'd stopped so I put you on a nice 77 and now it's gone again and you seem to be going up, up, up! So I'm gonna leave off too and see what they get ya to! 

Lou
XX

Ooop s M J - just seen your post - I'll leave him to it then!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

aweeze- i think he is finished now!!!!


----------



## aweeze

Well after all that blowing you'd have thought he'd have left her on a triple 7!  
The double looks nice though


----------



## Kamac80

hi just popping in  

Well done MJ's hubby on getting nicky to a 777!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Thank god all that bubble blowing has stopped i thought i was going mad  . Click the blow bubble once and it goes up by 123 lol . Just wanna make sure i stay on 77 coz my first appointment is monday


----------



## *looby*

All 7's present and correct   

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Looby lou said:


> All 7's present and correct
> 
> xx


And again 

x x x


----------



## MissTC

Looby lou said:


> All 7's present and correct
> 
> xx


And again  Helen, Nicky, MJ - boosted you all up to a 77 for extra luck my lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Tracy

Thanks hun. Just seen your ticker - well done on losing 7 pounds. That desrves some bubbles  

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## MissTC

Thanks Helen - I'm really proud of that 7lb cos I started my new healthy lose weight lifestyle on 1 Jan 07 and have lost that half stone in just 2 weeks!  

Love
Tracy

Thanks for the bubbles xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Tracy

That's brilliant. I have gained a stone and a half over the last 18 months. I just don't have the will power to diet though!!

H
x


----------



## MissTC

OMG Helen - please tell me that avator picture is not you!!!!


----------



## MissTC

So spooky!  Just noticed Sallyanne was not on a 7, glanced at my mouse to position over the click to blow and hey presto she was on a 77!     Someone else out there is checking the thread too    

Come out come out wherever you are!


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls u are all on a 7. Someone has ruined my 777 with an 8    

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Kate

Got you back on a 7 hun. I can't put you back on a 77 or a 777 as I am at work and someone mught notice if I start clicing my mouse on overdrive  

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

There ya go Kate put you back on 777  . I got a sore finger now from all that clicking lol


----------



## *looby*

Who was blowing with me    

xxx

Nicky - put you on a 777 and now its gone


----------



## sallyanne1

Its ok nicky i put you back on a 777. Somone has been blowing my bubbles   i wanted a 777 for my appointment tomorrow   

Luv sally x x


----------



## *Scooby*

Sallyanne ~ just noticed that your not ending on a 7 will sort it out.  

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow honey. 

Linda xx


----------



## Kamac80

sallyanne1 said:


> There ya go Kate put you back on 777 . I got a sore finger now from all that clicking lol


Thanks hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Looby lou said:


> Who was blowing with me
> 
> xxx


Thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks girls for my lucky 777 it must have worked as i got another letter from the hospital today inviting me and hubby for the IVF open evening thing on the 14th of feb!

Kate xxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Linda

You were not on a 7 - all sorted now 

Helen
xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Ah thanks Helen.

Everyone else all present and correct

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

just checking in

everyone present and correct!

Emxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Just Checking !!!

Everyone in order


----------



## Kamac80

hi ladies still all in order!

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC

Aw Kate, someone had popped you over to an 8 and ruined your 777    Back to a 7 now though hunni, and in a min, will put you on a 77

Love and hugs
Tracy

PS - everyone else seems ok xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks tracy!

Oh well it was good while it lasted!

Kate xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Looby, MRShope2007, Em, Helen

   someone's been messing and leaving you on 8's.

Linda xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Everyone is looking good   

Helen
x


----------



## sallyanne1

Put you on 77 Helen


----------



## radnorgirl

Sally-Anne

thanks hun - it has gone already though  

Helen
x


----------



## sallyanne1

Back there now Helen   
x x


----------



## radnorgirl

Sallyanne - you are such a darling!

Thanks hun. You have put a big smile on my face - I am not gonna recipricate though as I don't want to spoil that lovely treble 7 you have there!

Helen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Em, Helen, Miss TC, Kate and Sally ~ just checking in and most of you are on 8's    

xxxx


----------



## Guest

a few of you were on 0 so ive put you on 7's


----------



## MissSunshine

AARRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helen you were on an 8 so I sorted you out!! 

Maz someone ruined your 777 and put you on 778 so I done the business!! 

Everyone else was fine!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Tracy u were on an 8 so sorted u!

I am on a 9!


----------



## MissSunshine

just sorted you out Kate  

In the time it took me to write my last post someone had messed up your and Em's. 

Whoever's doing that, Naughty!! Naughty!!


----------



## Martha Moo

just popping in to check all is ok

kate u were on an 8 again

have sorted u back to a 7!

emxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Tracey

You were on a 6 but its sorted now hun

Helen
x


----------



## aweeze

There we go! Some lovely double 7's restored  

Lou
X


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys, I am on a 0   could someone help me out please?

I have checked everyone else and all 7's present and correct!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## Guest

all done tracy


----------



## *kateag*

Everyone on 7's. xxx


----------



## aweeze

Tracy & Kate - just put you bth back on 77's


----------



## *looby*

All 77's present and correct 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks rhonda, em and lou


----------



## radnorgirl

Awww beautiful double 77s all round

Lovely!

Helen
x


----------



## Martha Moo

help

i am on a 2!

everyone else seems present and correct  

emxx


----------



## MissTC

Hey Em, back up to a 77 for you sweetheart    

Everyone else seems ok this morning - the naughty 8'er seems to have stopped!  Yay!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

i need blowing purleese xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissSunshine

There you go emmylou, a nice double 7 for you.xx


----------



## sallyanne1

I think i will become your personal bubble blower Helen    i have just put you back on 77  

xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

ooohh thanks sooo much xxxx !!


----------



## radnorgirl

Sally Anne

You are a real treasure - the trouble is someone else seems to be determined that I cannot keep that double 7 

Anyway there is a breeze of bubbles blowing up from Kent to Derbyshire - make sure you catch them and turn that 77 into a 777!

Helen
xx


----------



## aweeze

Emmyloupink and Helen just bumped you both up


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Helen and Rhonda have bumped you both up to 777's like everyone else 

x x x


----------



## radnorgirl

Cheers Nikki and Aweeze

I bet you are suffering from RSI with all that clicking    

love

Helen
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

no not at all Helen


----------



## Martha Moo

Checking in

all present and correct with 77 or 777!

Em


----------



## MissTC

Happy Sunday!

*Kateag * - you were on an 8 honey, but back up to a 77 now    

Everyone else on either 77 or 777 or 7777!! Great stuff!

Thank you so so much to whoever blew my bubbles up to 7777! I appreciate it so much - having a real down day today so that cheered me up when I logged on this morning and saw 7777.

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## radnorgirl

Tracy 

Did you blow me that 7777? Just seen it - thank you  very very much. I am gonna try and keep it as my lucky charm to take to Spain with me for tx next week.

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi Helen sweetheart, no it wasn't me!  I came on to blow you some more for luck for tomorrow and someone had beaten me to it!

Some lovely person has done mine to 7777 as well!  Whoever you are THANK YOU   

PS pinched your idea of asking people to leave them on 7777 in avator!  Just need so much luck right now waiting for our match!  Thanks hun


----------



## MissSunshine

Must say ladies, all these triple 7's are looking just FAB!!!!


----------



## Kamac80

I love to see all those 77777777's!!!

Kate xx


----------



## aweeze

I just lost mine

Mind you - I've done well I think I kept them from stimms!








I know it's asking alot my lovely friends but if over the next few days you could bump it back so that I have all my 7's back for Thursday I would be ever so, ever so grateful


----------



## SAMW

Awzee

i hope you dont mind i've   you to 16777. Are you wanting 77777?

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

No sam - that will be perfect - thank you very much!


----------



## sallyanne1

All present and correct


----------



## Kamac80

Ok so u were all on an 8 so sorted u all! And now im on an 8


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya kate

Just blown u up to a 7

Sorry cant get to double 7 but gotta take dh to drs!

Men eh!

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thats ok em as long as im on a 7! Hope DH is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC

Aw am gutted - someone took not a blind bit of notice of my avator plea and ruined my 7777  

I notice they have ruined Helen's 7777 too, and she also specifically asked for it in her avator - she is off to Spain today for her FET.

Who is this demon bubble blower?  I will catch you out one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aweeze

I know Tracy - someone did mine too but thanks to Shrek's Wife   I'm looking good now. 

I've just been through and restored doubles - you were on a 2 

Lou
XX


----------



## *Scooby*

Just thought I would check in and there are loads of you who aren't on 7', Aweeze, Miss TC, Kate, Em, Rhonda, Helen, Nicky.     

Will start sorting it out but may take some time.  

Hope you are all well.

Linda xxx


----------



## *looby*

Most of you were on 8's    

All sorted 
xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou you was on 8  

Miss TC i got you up to 777 will do more for you tomorrow  

Luv sally xx


----------



## MissTC

Aw thanks Sally  

You were on a 9   so bumped you back up to a 77!

Kamac you were an 8 and Em honey you were a 9   got you all back to 7's but this bloomin PC playing up tonight and keeps crashing so will be back tomorrow for doubles and triples!

Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## *Scooby*

Miss TC ~ don't think people are taking any notice of your message.  You are now on a 5  , Aweeze, Looby & Kate you are all on 8's  

Will get


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

i have just been thru and put u all on a 7

but not 77

someone is blowing samw so i gave up there!

can someone sort my 8 please

Cheers 
Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Oh this is so unfair









I so wanted my 7's for testing on Thursday..... whoever is playing with the bubbles - you are truly heartless. I hope it makes you very happy.


----------



## *Scooby*

Aweeze ~ I will put you on a 7 for now.  What do you really want to be on?

Good luck for Thursday


----------



## SAMW

Heffalump said:


> Hiya
> 
> i have just been thru and put u all on a 7
> 
> but not 77
> 
> someone is blowing samw so i gave up there!
> 
> can someone sort my 8 please
> 
> Cheers
> Emxx


I've blown you to 77. I noticed you using my name hun, Whats up?

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Lodgey - thank you hun - I was where I wanted to be (17777) and can't get tback there now so will just have to hope that fate will be kind - I just can't believe that there are peeps on here that could be so nasty. 

Thanks again hun  

Lou
X


----------



## SAMW

Aweeze 

just noticed hun - took my finger ages to blow them. I wish you could freeze your bubbles so no one else can blow you any! Some one out there is being very cruel. 

Sam xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

this is so sad evil blower person  cant the mods help then?? bet they can !! xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Lou ~ sorry that we can't take you back, we are with you all the way for Thursday.

xxx


----------



## aweeze

emmyloupink said:


> this is so sad evil blower person  cant the mods help then?? bet they can !! xx


I am a mod!  We have no special powers when it comes to bubbles! 

Lodgey - thank you hunny


----------



## *Scooby*

that's a shame Lou  ~ if only you could turn the clock back.


----------



## MissSunshine

oh my God ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I've been on here for about 5mins trying to sort out everyone's bubbles, nearly all of you were on 8's! Then when I sorted it out and moved on to the next person, they all changed again. This was very weird, Sam your bubbles were going up in 4's or 5'?!?!?

Can someone sort me out please, I need a good set of 7's as I'm going for my baseline scan on Wednesday, and really want to get started on stimms!!

Sweetdreams all, love Rhonda.xxxx

P.S. Sam hope your 17777 stays around a bit!!x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

do ya know what..i reckon people are trying to help by blowing you and we are all blowing at the same time and the bubble blowing thingy goes bonkers and updates a little to slow which is why people are getting blowed past their desired 77 s ?? not that that make Any sense at all


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

SamW nothings up honey!

I was just saying that i was blowing you some bubbles but everytime i got to a 7 it went over 
as somebody else was blowing to you at the same time so i stopped blowing so you stayed on a 7!

Lou is indeed correct we have no powers when it comes to bubbles

emmyloupink u could be right re the bubbles i know this happened a few weeks ago there was a few of us blowing each other at the same time (bubbles u understand!)

Will check in in an hour or so and see how ur all doing

Emxx


----------



## SAMW

Em thanks hun. 
Its just i have appointment tomorrow and some of the girls were trying to get me to 17777. As you can see they have accomplished it. Fingers crossed it all works

Sam xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Sam

     

 for ur appt sweetie

Hope it goes exactly as you wish it to

Emxx


----------



## Guest

lou, ive bumped you up to 77 hun, good luck not long now hey 

for those who need one, heres a plaster 










i feel ever so special now i can do these pics


----------



## *Scooby*

Thought I would check in this morning make sure everyone is ok, and NO  
Em, Samw, Maz, Rhonda and emmyloupink you are all on 8's    Samw am really sorry honey but your 7777 didn't last very long this really is unfair.

Will get blowing for you all.  

Linda xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Em  Lou and Miss TC i have put u all on 777 and made sure everone else is on 77

good job jeremy Kyle is on watching and blowing at the same time  

x x


----------



## Kamac80

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

I cant believe someone keeps ruining the 7's! Thanks to who put me back on a 77 xx

Everyone is ok 

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

IM REALL MAD NOW      It took me 20 mins today to get em on a 777 and everyone else on 77 and  i have been gone an hr and someone has messd it all up again     . I have put you back on 777 em and kate you was on 8 so put you back on 77 and now im on 8     HELP!!! 

Luv sally x x


----------



## Kamac80

Sally ive put u on a 77 for now

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate    TY hun


----------



## Kamac80

Thats ok


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya



ggrrrrr

I logged on and thought how fab 777

within minutes i was on an 8

popped on here and everyone but maz and Lodgey were on a 8  

Have bumped everyone back to a 7

Will be back later on to try and make them 77 at least!

Emxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Em ~ someone obivously doesn't think we are worthy of bubbles


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god em i put you on 777 twice today and someone mssed it up. Not got time now but will sort ya later


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I see the 7's burster has been back again, You are all on 7's for now at least, Hopefully I get some time later to try and get the 77's and 777's back 

x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

i noticed that you were on an 8 nicky so have got you back to 77

no one put these ladies on an 8!!!        

(you know who you are and so do we!!!!!)       

xxx


----------



## *Scooby*

Well someone has been busy ladies       

M J and Nicky1 you are both on 8's   will put you back to 7's but who knows for how long 

xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Just thought I'd check in!! A few of you were on 8's    don't worry a sorted now!!

Big hugs all round too!


----------



## MissTC

help me - that nasty bubble blower been at it again


----------



## *Scooby*

Hey Tracy ~ don't panic hun, will get blowing      

You OK?

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Tracy u were on a 9 hun so sorted u!

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC

Thanks so much Linda and Kate  

Linda, I am fine thanks sweetheart - how you doing?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## SAMW

Linda

Thanks hun for sorting it out. I cant believe there is some evil person out there that takes pleasure in   to ruin it!!

Sam xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just checking in

everyone was on a 7 except kate

Kate have put u on a 7

Love Emxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

MJ you were on a 5 sorted it out.

Sam xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Aweeze i have just put u on a 77

and also radnorgirl whose having her frosties put back

Whose gonna help me tomorrow get Aweeze up to a 777 for her test date on thursday 

I would do it but i have only dial up and it takes an age to blow 9 bubbles let alone 9 hundred!

Em

Emxx


----------



## SAMW

Em 

I've put Aweeze to 777. 
Good luck Aweeze for your ET on thursday.

Sam xx


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Everyone

Sorry it's been so long!!

1st puter not working proper

then Xmas and no time

now going on holiday on Saturday!! (Another from hubby) (this time) we'll come back preggers!   we've done this for the last 4 years!! sorry for been negative! (greatful for holiday). 

Just a quick catch up!!  I've had progesterone tests last week and don't know the results yet! but suspect they will be low!!  7 days before period this month and spotting already. sorry TMI!!  (also everything else has come back good nothing wrong).

Hope you can all understand my negativity but I just don't feel I have it in me!

Love and Hope you all get your dream.

Lisa


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

SamW

you absolute star honey

Aweeze is on  and her test date is thursday
I for one am keeping everything crossed well almost everything!

lets hope that the nasty bubble monster leaves us alone

Lisa lovely to hear from you sweetie
ooh i can identify with the puter not working properly mine died on new years day  but dh paid out £150 to fix it altho we didnt have it spare but he said worth every penny to have me happy back on FF aaaah

did u have a good xmas

where r u going on holiday honey
hope u have a super duper time

I can understand your negativity but try and think a little bit positive my sweet

love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Just checking in and all is fine  

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

I cant belive it i have been on twice today and everything is fine   

X X


----------



## Martha Moo

Lou

just given u back a 7 cos some meany has put u back on an 8    

everyone else seems ok atm

Em


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just checking in and everyone's still on 7's  Maybe they got bored again  

x x x


----------



## MissTC

Em & Kate you were on 8 !!  That      bubble blower!    

Aw, now I am on an 8 too


----------



## *Scooby*

Hi Tracy ~ will sort out your 8       for you honey.

Linda xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou put you on 77 for today hun


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

I have just put Aweeze on 777....please no one disturb it cos I want her to have de best chance !
SO EVIL EIGHT BLOWER YOU STAY AWAY FROM AWEEZE!
MrsH


----------



## aweeze

thank you both ....... IT'S A BFP !!!!!!


----------



## *Scooby*

Aweeze ~ Huge congratulations.

Just checking in and everyone else in on lucky 7's      

Linda xxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi Aweeze

CONGRATULATIONS[fly][/fly]

Sam xx


----------



## Kamac80

All on a 7  

And big congrats to lou

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl

MrsHope

You were on an 8 - sorted it now though!

Aweeze - congratulations honey - brilliant news

Helen
xxx


----------



## *looby*

All 7's present and correct  

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Mrs Hope

You were on an 8

I have sorted now

Radnorgirl welcome back honey  and        

being sent your way

Love emxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Helen,

You were on 8 sweetie, sorted now. Good luck for   keeping everything crossed!!

Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## MissTC

Phew!  Got Repetitive Strain Injury now, but HELEN have got you up to 777 for extra luck honey bun


----------



## radnorgirl

Rhonda - thank you sweetie

Tracy -Thanks hun. 

They say what goes around comes around so I have blown you some bubbles right back    

Helen
xx


----------



## MissTC

Helen thank you honey, but someone has ruined my 7 again


----------



## Kamac80

Yay all on 7's!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

MrsH

you were on an 8 
have put u back to a 7

everyone else was doing ok 7 wise

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

You were on an 8 Em and we can't be having that so I've fixed it for ya  

Lou
XX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just come to check in and everyone's 7's seem OK just now 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks lou 

everyones still looking fab

Em


----------



## radnorgirl

Tracy

Got your 777 back hun

Helen
x


----------



## radnorgirl

Nicky

You were on a 0  - back on a 7 now though

Helen
x


----------



## Kamac80

Hope everyone is ok?

All 7's present and correct at the moment!

Kate xx​


----------



## MissTC

Oooh thanks so much Helen   

All 7's present & correct!!


----------



## *Scooby*

Evening Lovely Ladies

Just thought I would check in and see what the state of play is.

Helen and Lou you were both on 8's so have sorted it for you.  

xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Helen, you were on 8 again, everyone else was ok!!


----------



## sallyanne1

All on 7's


----------



## Kamac80

Tracy and sally u were on a 8 so sorted u.

Help im on a 9!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate

your back on a 7  

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em

Kate xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Kate you were on a 0 Have put you on a 7 now, Will try and bump you up to 77 if I get chance later 

x x x


----------



## *Scooby*

Nicky ~ your were on an 8     

x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I was on 77 when I looked a little while ago


----------



## *Scooby*

will put you back on a 77

Your back on your 77 now Nicky


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

i have an important appt on weds

could i ask for a 777 for extra luck

think i need all the luck i can get there!

Em


----------



## radnorgirl

I have just put everyone's bubbles back on a 7 but there is someone (a member) in this room with me who thinks it is funny to change them   

FF is about supporting each other in positive ways

Helen
x


----------



## *Scooby*

Hey Em ~ hows' you ?

Will get clicking   and   on Wednesday.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Helen

Just popped u up onto a 7 again!

Linda

Am bit tired bit ratty the  is visiting  

hoping for an early night mmm

Emxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Thanks Em

I will come back later and make sure the 7s are all still there!

H
x


----------



## *Scooby*

Em ~ sorry your feeling down in the dumps.  On a positive am clicking as fast as I can to get you to 777.  I really hope that it stays there for you.

You off to Jessops on Wednesday

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

yeh i am off to jessops

hoping they have some words of wisdom

Em

thank you for the 777


----------



## radnorgirl

Gave you a hand there Lodgey!


----------



## *Scooby*

Thanks Helen ~ thought there was someone else     at the same time, was seriously hoping it wouldn't go over


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks for the 77 Lodgey 

x x x


----------



## aweeze

Double 77's    

Lou
XX


----------



## MissSunshine

Lou, you were the only one not on a 77 or 777!!! Sorted now though!!!


----------



## Kamac80

All these lovely 7's!

And thanks to who put me on 77 

Kate xx​


----------



## MissTC

And now 777 Kate sweetheart


----------



## radnorgirl

Just checked and everyone is looking grogeous on a 77!

Helen
x


----------



## MissSunshine

A couple of you were on 8's!!! Also someone ruined your 777 Kate!, and didn't leave you on a 7, so I did.


----------



## radnorgirl

Em you were on an 8    

H
x


----------



## radnorgirl

Can some one bump me back up to a 7 please  

Thanks

Helen
x


----------



## MissSunshine

All done Helen.


----------



## Martha Moo

OMG

someones wrecked havoc with my 777

My appt tomorrow and need all the luck i can get

Perhaps its an omen!

lets hope not

Everyone is on a 7 atm

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

am on an 8 again  

Miss TC and Kate

you were both on an 8

put u back on a 7

Em


----------



## aweeze

Em - have put you back on a double 7 hun - good luck for tomorrow    

Lou
XX


----------



## MissTC

Aw Em hun someone must have been messin with your bubbles - you were on a 0 
bumped ya back up to 77 honey xxxx

Kate, you were on a 0 too hun   back up to 77 now though  

Looks like the 8 bubble monster has switched tactics and is now the 0 bubble monster!


----------



## Kamac80

thanks ladies for sorting my numbers! Who is being mean with the bubbles and stopping us from being on a 7!

Kate xx​


----------



## radnorgirl

Thanks Rhonda

H
x


----------



## Kamac80

Help im on 0!

Kate xx​


----------



## radnorgirl

bACK ON A 7 NOW kATE  

Helen
x


----------



## Kamac80

Thankyou helen will get u to a 77

Kate xx​


----------



## radnorgirl

Cheers Kate

Back home from work now so I have been busy    double 77s all round   

Helen
x


----------



## Kamac80

All present and correct!

Kate xx


----------



## caz nox

Duh....

I have just got what the bubbles are...under my name....jeez I am slow nowadays! 

I have a 487...is that right? how do they change?


----------



## MissSunshine

Thats right Carrie, you _had_ 487, you now have more, coz I blew some for you!!   Only others can blow you bubbles, you cant blow any yourself. Have a good day sweetie.xx 

Everyone else is okey dokey!!


----------



## MissTC

Aw bless you caz nox - you are now ended on a 77 cos I figured you deserved some more    
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Kamac80

Aww caz!!

Welcome hun


----------



## radnorgirl

Tracy

Well done honey - huge congratulations on losing 10lbs. That deserves some bubbles

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Was blowing Tracy some bubbles! Was someone else as well?!!


----------



## radnorgirl

Yeah I was - we went over by one


----------



## Kamac80

Oh no i did stop way before coz i saw the numbers were going up too quick!


----------



## radnorgirl

never mind eh  Blown you some too Kate.

Great minds think alike  

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thankyou helen


----------



## MissTC

Helen and Kate - thank you sooooooooooo much for my bubbles xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

OMG OMG I got A BFP !!!

8dp3dt - I did a pee stick and it came up positive


----------



## caz nox

RADNORGIRL....CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Thank you all for my bubbles - love it!


----------



## Kamac80

Radnorgirl that is great! Congrats!

Kate xx​


----------



## caz nox

wow - just seen I am on 777 

this is fun hahahaha


----------



## Guest

helen you were on an 8, all sorted now.
everyone else is ok but can someone sort me out please  

love maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just checking in

congratulations Radnorgirl

i need to find that lucky 7 BFP thread again dont i!

Emxx


----------



## helenO

Hi girls

Could I possibly join you?  It's been a difficult few months and right now I'd love to have some better luck and start feeling positive again. 7 has always been my mum's lucky number, she says that life tends to run in cycles of 7 years, with big changes happening on a 7 year cycle. I hope she's right, I met my lovely DH seven years ago, so we've had seven great years of being a couple and now we'd like to be a family!   

Also - congrats to Radnorgirl and Aweeze!  

Helen
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi helen

welcome to the thread

Just given u the lucky 77

may it bring you lots of luck

and your dreams really do come true  

Emxx


----------



## helenO

Wow!  Thanks Em, that's fantastic


----------



## Kamac80

Hi helen and welcome  

All 7's present and correct!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

morning girls

all 7's present and correct  

Have a good weekend

Emxx


----------



## MissTC

*Helen * - Wow that is FANTASTIC news sweetheart! I am so very very pleased for you!!! When is official test day? You have tested a bit early, so if it's BFP now, imagine how strong it will be on official test date!!! Could be two little beanies in there!!!!!!!!!

Love and hugs to all

All 7's present and correct

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## radnorgirl

Official test day is Monday!

It still has not quite sunk in yet!!

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope your weekend is going ok?

All 7's present and correct!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Congratulations Helen, Thats fab news   another lucky 7's BFP for the list 

Nicky x x x

I have found the list and updated it, Does anyone else need adding to it?

*Lucky 7 BFP's*​
Kelly (endometriosislass)  EDD 03/06/07

Nic (NicWim)   

KellyD (KellyDallard)   EDD 04/06/07

Widgey  

Lou (aweeze)   

Helen (radnorgirl)   ​


----------



## sallyanne1

Helen congrats hun           You were on 00   so i put ya on 77

I wanna keep my 7 coz im having my check scan tomorrow and dh is havin his sa test so we need the luck 

Luv sally x x


----------



## Kamac80

All 7's are looking good!

Sallyanne good luck with u and hubbys tests tomorrow

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Thanks Sally-Anne

H
x


----------



## larkles

Belated congratulations Radnorgirl, fantastic news   

I'm out on "Bubble Watch" so watch out girls  

LOL

Larkles
xx


----------



## MissSunshine

Larkles, you wern't on a 7 honey so I've sorted you out. 

Please wish me luck, I'm up for my scan tomorrow, and keeping my fingers crossed for lots of lovely follies!!!   

Love to you all, rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Loads of luck hun, keeping it all crossed for you!!         will blow some   right now. xxx


----------



## helenO

Hi girls

All sevens present and correct.

Rondha good luck for your scan today, Sally good luck for your scan and DH's SA!

       

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Good luck for your scan Rhonda

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hello girls

Thanks for all your kind wishes. I just thought I would let you know that I got my beta back today. It was 134 on 14 days post ovulation.

Helen
xx


----------



## *Scooby*

Helen ~ Huge congratulations on your  , sorry its delayed.

All 7's present and correct.


----------



## MissTC

Hiya Helen that's brilliant isnt it?  I am sure I read somewhere that anything over 20 is a viable pregnancy??  Well done you!!!!
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## helenO

Hi Helen, congratulations on your pregnancy, your HCG levels sound good! I have bumped you back onto a 7.


----------



## Martha Moo

Helen 

well done honey    

All is looking good atm with the  

Love to all
Em


----------



## MissSunshine

Just checking in and you're all ok!!

Got my next scan tomorrow, and hope all will be well. Yesterday they measured 12 follies(8 on the right 4 on the left) and I also had some smaller ones that will hopefully catch up. They also noticed some free fluid, and said that it _could _be that start of over stimulating,  I really hope not!! Keep everything crossed for me ladies.  

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls all 7's present and correct.

Rhonda good luck for your scan   

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

Help im on an 8!!


----------



## helenO

Sorted Kate


----------



## radnorgirl

Just checking.

Put you on a 77 Kate

love

Helen
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

kate 

u were on a 2 

put u back to a 7

Emxx


----------



## MissTC

Morning girls 

*Helen* - popped you back up to a 77

All other 7's present and correct 

Got a *HUGE* favour to ask girls - could someone blow me up to 777? It might help them find me a match a bit quicker 

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## aweeze

There ya go Tracy - keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetiepie..







Now.... lets hope these lucky bubbles are gonna help me safely make the 150 mile round trip to Birmingham for my scan in all his bloomin snow  ..... or do I cancel.... It's pretty bad in that area.... hmmmmm  

Lou
XX


----------



## coconutkym

hiya aweeze we chjatted a few weeks ago. i live north of west midalnds and postponed my endoemtrium thiockness scan from thurs to fri cos of 10cm forecast snow. they were ok about that. i think if i were u i'd postpone a bit cos u just dont need the stress!!

actually though the roads are clear and just wet as council has spread grit dipped in molasses which means it sticks to the road so carries on helping with grip even when lots of cars have been over it and its snowed again.

in some areas however the deer are getting on to road and licking the molasses! no w thats one hell of a sugar craving!  

best wishes


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks helen and em for my bubbles xxx

Lou good luck with today  

Kate xx​


----------



## caz nox

Girls, 

I am waiting for AF blow some my way - oh thats sounds a bit gross  hahahahahahah


----------



## caz nox

oh just saw that I am 977 - brilliant!


----------



## Kamac80

Help im not on a 7!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

kate

have blown u a few extra hun

but ur on a 7!

Will come back and try and put u on 77 after seen to my boards if dh isnt home!

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Ok thanks em

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC

aweeze said:


> There ya go Tracy - keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetiepie..


Aw thanks so much Lou, thing is, someone has gone and ruined them again    
Would it be too much of a cheek to ask someone to pop them back up to 777? I will return the favour!!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## radnorgirl

I am gonna stop blowing bubbles for tracey now  - I am sure there is someone else blowing as well

don't want to go over


----------



## aweeze

I been blowing away again Tracy - but there's someone else too - so I've stopped so that we don't go over!!!! 

Lou
X

LOL - was just about to post the same - you finish it off hun


----------



## radnorgirl

lol     

I thought I was going loopy or a had suddenly developed supersonic fingers - we must have both stopped at the same time !

Helen
x


----------



## radnorgirl

Lou

OMG - just seen that you are having twins!


Fantastic news honey. You must be thrilled! What did your hcg levels come back as? Had you any clue that it was 2?

love

Helen
x


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick one. Got my next scan tomorrow. When I went yesterday they measured 20  follies, but notice *lots* of smaller ones!! They took blood as they were worried about OHSS! They called back today and my levels were 17,000. They needed to be under 20,000, so for now it looks like I'm OK!!  Go in early tomorrow to have the blood test repeated, but all going well I should be having EC on Monday!!!   They also dropped my menopur to 75iu for last night and tonight, and will review again tomorrow. I feel so relieved for now, and will deal with tomorrow when we get there.  

Keep everything crossed for me honey's.

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxx

P.S. 7's all present and correct!!


----------



## aweeze

Helen - no sign at all - in fact I was expecting bad news as I have virtually no pg symptoms - slightly sore nips, tired and the unrelenting OHSS (ovaries are still huge apparently). But I would say I had more symptoms the first time - so this was a complete shock!!!!! I never had any bloods done - my clinic don't offer them and I didn't like to ask the GP. 

Coconutkym - thanks for your message hun - the W Mids weren't half as bad as the news reports indicated they would be - they had done a good job. Now getting out of Oxfordshire - that was a different story!!! 

Rhonda - lots of luck for scan tomorrow and hopefully EC on Monday    

Lou
XX


----------



## MissTC

Aw thanks so much Lou and Helen     

Lou - you were on a 0   got you back up to a 77 sweety

Helen - you were on a 77, so I blew you over the 10000 mark and ended it on a 77

Love and hugs
Tracy
xzxxxx


----------



## MissTC

*OMG Lou Twins!!!! Wow such fantastic news! I got a huge lump in my throat here *










xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Awwww bless ya Tracy  I love that bear piccie too!


----------



## Martha Moo

*new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84155.new#new

             

Emxx*​


----------

